# Clubs in the Bradford, Leeds, Harrogate area



## Westfield (27 Apr 2012)

Hello I am returning back to wood turning after a break of many years and wondered if their were any clubs in my area. I live in Ilkley area, so fairly central for Leeds, Bradford or Harrogate.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Hugh


----------



## nev (27 Apr 2012)

Hi Hugh
and welcome! Someone will probably be along with something more specific, but for now theres a list here of clubs throughout the UK.


----------



## Westfield (27 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have just found a link to a club in Eldwick, on the Bob Chapman site, so will follow that up, but would still appreciate any other information on clubs in the area.

Hugh


----------



## Thomas Hayman (27 Apr 2012)

I looked for the same a couple of weeks ago but could only come up with that club. Do let us know if you find another please!


----------



## Westfield (28 Apr 2012)

Thomas, I have made contact with the secretary of the Eldwick club and if the friendly response is typical of that club, I am not going to look any further as it will suit me fine.
They have a meeting on Tuesday evening next week.

Hugh


----------

